# Best douchebag songs to sing/play with an acoustic?



## Shadowspecced (Jan 9, 2012)

I didn't really know where to put this since off topic is supposed to be for anything not related to music.. So move it if this is wrong!

What songs do you hear the life of the party bro'd out douche playing most often?

I live on long island, so I wanna say I get Soco Amaretto Lime by Brand New more often then anything else. 

Besides that, Wonderwall is a big one, and anything by Fall Out Boy.

Just figured this would be a funny thread lol


----------



## brutalwizard (Jan 9, 2012)

fortunately i have never heard of anything you just listed above


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 9, 2012)

The following: NOT douchebags, with acoustic (and acoustic arrangable) singalongs.

















The following: varies on opinion but can still win people over.





I posted these because I've done acoustic shows and I've played as well as heard all the typical acousitic renditions. Because of that, I like to change the variety a bit and tend to throw some of these. Hell, I can post a lot more that aren't considered douchebaggery....


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 9, 2012)

pfffft.... you don't need to learn a WHOLE song


----------



## Zelos45 (Jan 9, 2012)

I can't think of anything off the top of my head but there is a dude at my high school that brings an acoustic guitar to school and during lunch plays the same basic chord progression over and over the whole damn period. Dude has no idea how to actually play and it pisses me off.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 9, 2012)

Zelos45 said:


> I can't think of anything off the top of my head but there is a dude at my high school that brings an acoustic guitar to school and during lunch plays the same basic chord progression over and over the whole damn period.


 
That too is also acceptable.


----------



## caskettheclown (Jan 10, 2012)

Sweet home alabama


I live in alabama...


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 10, 2012)

Time of Your Life - Green Day


----------



## Loomer (Jan 10, 2012)

I am pretty much incapable of this sort of thing, but when pushed... Hmm..

I guess "Message In A Bottle".


----------



## Goro923 (Jan 10, 2012)

Make up your own random lyrics so that chicks think you're "profound" and "an artist", whatever the fuck that means.


----------



## Dwellingers (Jan 10, 2012)

Tenacious D ?


----------



## Loomer (Jan 10, 2012)

Goro923 said:


> Make up your own random lyrics so that chicks think you're "profound" and "an artist", whatever the fuck that means.




I'm more thinking of that "bob dylan" song in the movie "Dewey Cox". Same thing really


----------



## DLG (Jan 10, 2012)

thread title made me lol. 

this is a very prominent thing here in Belgrade, every park is full of greasy rock n roll teenagers with acoustic guitars singing serbian and yugoslav rock standards that have been hammered into the ground, all in the hopes of seeing their first vaginas. I would honestly outlaw acoustic guitars in public places.


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 10, 2012)

Shadowspecced said:


> I didn't really know where to put this since off topic is supposed to be for anything not related to music.. So move it if this is wrong!
> 
> What songs do you hear the life of the party bro'd out douche playing most often?
> 
> ...



I used to live in LI with my parents after they moved out of Brooklyn. I hated that shit-shaped island and 99% of its inhabitants so much, I moved to Korea.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 10, 2012)

DLG said:


> thread title made me lol.
> 
> this is a very prominent thing here in Belgrade, every park is full of greasy rock n roll teenagers with acoustic guitars singing serbian and yugoslav rock standards that have been hammered into the ground, all in the hopes of seeing their first vaginas. I would honestly outlaw acoustic guitars in public places.



Oh fuck.. Guys like that piss me off so bad I can taste blood in my mouth 

At least I can comfort myself with the fact that girls that fall for a guy simply because he can perform some other person's material on an acoustic are totally not worth your time anyway


----------



## Underworld (Jan 10, 2012)

What about Closing Time and Time of your Life? Both brings girls like flies on a hot turd!


I've played a lot of accoustics in my high school years. This shit works!


----------



## Variant (Jan 10, 2012)

Have you tried anything by Portal? Chicks dig Portal.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


>




I've seen this before and I thought it was awesome... 

I would have gone with...


----------



## indrangelion (Jan 10, 2012)

Funny, I was unfortunate enough to come across this video just a few minutes ago.



This is the kind of shit I hear everyday back in my college days. Very creative.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 10, 2012)

Freebird or anything by Stephen Lynch...


----------



## Murmel (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey There Delilah.

It's hit or miss though, either they will HATE it, or give you a BJ on the spot.


----------



## terrormuzik (Jan 10, 2012)

born to be wild will do the job


----------



## Randy (Jan 10, 2012)

I find the lack of _Hallelujah_ disturbing.


----------



## Murmel (Jan 10, 2012)

Also, no one would recognize it, but it's definitely soft and sweet sounding.



..and I must say, I'm kind of a sucker for douchebag acoustics, not because I play/sing them but because I think they sound good.
I've actually written a song that could be called that, it just doesn't have lyrics or a melody, but the chords are so good that I've gotten compliments just by noodling the chords 
Thinking about making it into a post-rock song though, I think it would do very well as post-rock.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 10, 2012)

Randy said:


> I find the lack of _Hallelujah_ disturbing.


 
This -ish?


----------



## Randy (Jan 10, 2012)

^
Actually, exactly that. 

If I never heard anybody else reference that song ever and just had the memory of myself, alone with a cassette tape playing it, it'd still have huge emotional impact on me.

However, 2012, all the bros know is makes girls tear up and they use it as their 'yeah, chicks will think I got emotions and shit' tune.

EDIT: That Gary Jules song is the same deal.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 10, 2012)

Didn't they play that song in Shrek? 

Also... Why did no one mention Dust in the Wind? Kansas ftw.


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 10, 2012)

caskettheclown said:


> Sweet home alabama
> 
> 
> I live in alabama...


Yeah...If you're going after old cougars


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 10, 2012)

Cougars = win... 

Except the one I met this weekend.


----------



## kamello (Jan 10, 2012)

a friend ''kind of'' do this, not because he wants to atract chicks, he just love strumming chords and sing along 

In my case, I don't play ''Douchebag songs'' but I play some mellow stuff by the bands I like, Seemann by Rammstein, Roulette by SOAD, ballads by DT, Muse etc. etc. etc., chicks come by, and it can become pretty interesting when someone recognize a song


----------



## Shadowspecced (Jan 10, 2012)

Hahaha some good ones in here. Good Riddance (time of your life) is definitely a big one. And most sublime songs


----------



## Xaios (Jan 10, 2012)

Anything by Jack Johnson. *ANYTHING*.


----------



## Blood Ghost (Jan 10, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Didn't they play that song in Shrek?



To be entirely honest, that's the only memory I associate to it.


----------



## terrormuzik (Jan 10, 2012)

Johny Cash- ring of fire


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 10, 2012)

^ I'm pretty sure that song is just awesome... 

You're only a douche if you manage to convince yourself you're anywhere near as cool as Johnny...


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh wait, hang on - the best one:



Or, if you actually possess a functioning pair of testicles:


----------



## caskettheclown (Jan 10, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> Yeah...If you're going after old cougars



Actually no. Back in high school I would bring my guitar even though they basically told me not too haha.

I would sit in the gym or somewhere and I got asked so many times to play Sweet home alabama, or simple man. Anything by Skynyrd would work.

I also sat oustide a grocery store and played those songs and got twenty bucks in 3 hours


----------



## Mexi (Jan 10, 2012)

most stuff by jack johnson or damien rice will probably snag you some tang


----------



## Goro923 (Jan 10, 2012)

More Than Words reminded me of this:


----------



## synrgy (Jan 10, 2012)

Here are a few that my buddies and I used to play on acoustics at house parties in high school, or on the boardwalk at the beach:


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 10, 2012)

This is a good song to play because every chick knows it (and i happen to love it, and sara bareilles)

I also played a few dashboard confessional songs in my day



That one in particular.


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 10, 2012)

that city and colour silver and gold song seems to be the only song my brother (Who's full on douche hipster scene kid) bought an acoustic guitar for.

so, maybe that's the panty dropper.

also itt: a lot of members are showing their age with some of their recommendations lol


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 10, 2012)

Goro923 said:


> More Than Words reminded me of this:




Dude, Girl From Oklahoma is a rip-off of More Than Words!

More Than Words came out in the early 90s. It's ridiculously famous, how can you not have heard it?


----------



## Goro923 (Jan 10, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> Dude, Girl From Oklahoma is a rip-off of More Than Words!
> 
> More Than Words came out in the early 90s. It's ridiculously famous, how can you not have heard it?



I know, they said it themselves in an interview. I just remembered to post it after I saw More Than Words.

And I never said I'd never heard of the song. It was one of the first songs I got tought how to play on the guitar


----------



## Nile (Jan 10, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Didn't they play that song in Shrek?
> 
> Also... Why did no one mention Dust in the Wind? Kansas ftw.



Hey, Kansas is cool. 


I highly doubt some hipster could play that song.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 10, 2012)

What about this?



Shitty, shitty lyrics but the melodies are amazing and the song is really catchy.

Plus, it's only one or two chords so it's pretty easy.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 10, 2012)

Randy said:


> ^
> Actually, exactly that.
> 
> If I never heard anybody else reference that song ever and just had the memory of myself, alone with a cassette tape playing it, it'd still have huge emotional impact on me.
> ...


 
Trust me to forget about Jeff Buckley. Hell the entire Grace album belongs here. 

But yeah you're right about how the bros are using it now...


----------



## Stealth7 (Jan 10, 2012)

Goro923 said:


> More Than Words reminded me of this:




YES! Steel Panther FTW!


----------



## Loomer (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok, I cave in here.. Frank Turner:

This song brings me to tears. Every fucking time: 


It's about one of his close friends that died of Leukemia 


Best lyrics ever.


----------



## broj15 (Jan 11, 2012)

anything weezer, blink 182, black crowes, pearl jam (or any other grunge band) and the epitome of ALL shitty frat boy songwriters... DAVE MATTHEWS!


----------



## broj15 (Jan 11, 2012)

anything weezer, blink 182, black crowes, pearl jam (or any other grunge band) and the epitome of ALL shitty frat boy songwriters... DAVE MATTHEWS!


----------



## Loomer (Jan 11, 2012)

Also, a real douche move is this one. It does require you to be able to do the Kermit voice, but if you want EVERYONE in the room reduced to tears, there's always this:


----------



## Malkav (Jan 11, 2012)

I play lots of Michael Hedgesish kinda acoustic tapping stuff whenever I'm on an acoustic and I generally have quite an unaccomodating attitude when it comes to taking requests so regardless of situation whenever asked to play a cover of x y or z annoying cliche song I generally replied with this


----------



## Murmel (Jan 11, 2012)

OH MY GOD!
I can't believe I forgot this one.



This one works wonders too.


----------



## Enselmis (Jan 14, 2012)

Solitary Shell!!!


----------



## bradthelegend (Jan 26, 2012)

Anything by Never Shout Never.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jan 26, 2012)

EDIT: Oops totally didn't see this posted earlier. Sorry all. ^^'


----------

